# Lakers Trade Rumors



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There have been some rumors about Latrell Sprewell heading to the Lakers in a deal before the deadline. However, with the Lakers recent success, I highly doubt that they will make a trade. But anyways, we can still have some fun with the rumors.

So, here's the thread where you can take some of the rumors about players going to the Lakers (Sprewell, Terry, Camby, etc.) and make up a trade where the Lakers would get them.

L.A. Lakers trades: SF Devean George (6.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 22.7 minutes) 
SF Tracy Murray (2.3 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 7.0 minutes) 
PF Robert Horry (6.9 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 2.9 apg in 30.2 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: SF Latrell Sprewell (17.6 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 38.4 minutes) 
PF Othella Harrington (7.0 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 0.6 apg in 24.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +8.6 ppg, -2.0 rpg, and +0.7 apg. 

New York trades: SF Latrell Sprewell (17.6 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 38.4 minutes) 
PF Othella Harrington (7.0 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 0.6 apg in 24.7 minutes) 
New York receives: SF Devean George (6.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 38 games) 
SF Tracy Murray (2.3 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 27 games) 
PF Robert Horry (6.9 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 2.9 apg in 47 games) 
Change in team outlook: -8.6 ppg, +2.0 rpg, and -0.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lakers/Hawks*

L.A. Lakers trades: SG Kareem Rush (3.3 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.0 apg in 11.8 minutes) 
SF Devean George (6.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 22.7 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: SF Darvin Ham (2.2 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 12.6 minutes) 
PG Jason Terry (17.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 7.1 apg in 37.7 minutes) 
PF Chris Crawford (4.8 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.2 apg in 7.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +14.0 ppg, +1.2 rpg, and +5.7 apg. 

Atlanta trades: SF Darvin Ham (2.2 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 12.6 minutes) 
PG Jason Terry (17.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 7.1 apg in 37.7 minutes) 
PF Chris Crawford (4.8 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.2 apg in 7.6 minutes) 
Atlanta receives: SG Kareem Rush (3.3 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 1.0 apg in 44 games) 
SF Devean George (6.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 38 games) 
Change in team outlook: -14.0 ppg, -1.2 rpg, and -5.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Atlanta would also have to receive a first round pick either this year or in the near future, and probably another one or two picks.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

i like the terry trade much, much better. anything that will make _erek fisher ride the pine is a-ok in my book.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Spreewell's value is better than that


----------

